

Ask HN: Salary as part of angel investment - trapped123

I am planning to start work on a new startup. But I don't have funds to pull me thru for more than 6 months. If I am able to get angel funding in that time, can I ask for some reasonable salary as part of the investment? Or can salary be included only in the VC rounds. I am very new to this and just want to find out how to go about it?
======
loggedintocom
If you can work without a salary, why do you need angel funding?

